# King Royale Launch Party



## Stroodlepuff (23/7/15)

As many of you may know we at Vape King have been working on our premium line of liquids for a really long time (Over a year).
After many days and nights of tweaking and perfecting we are finally happy with the results and will be launching them at the beginning of August.

We invite all of you to a special Launch Party to introduce you to this new amazing line and we know it will be something special.

10% off all items in store at the launch. Snacks and drinks will be provided.

Also keep your eyes open for one of 7 Golden tickets which will be going in random online orders. Present this at the door on the day (Non JHB customers can scan and email) and you will receive a hamper containing one of each of the liquids from the line.

Flavour descriptions will be below in a separate post:





​
[rsvp=13474]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]

Charles03 1
dr phil 4
Northcliff Vape King 1
shaunnadan 1
Silver 1
Stroodlepuff 6
Yiannaki 2

Total: 16

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/7/15)

*Jesters* are known throughout history as people who excite you, pranksters with plenty of tricks up their sleeves. Well our interpretation of a Jester is no different...This is a flavour that will tickle your taste buds and make you grin with delight. A flavour that pops in your mouth like a balloon animal that got stuck on the edge of a knights sword. Think of your childhood favourites like sherbet and popping candy, popcorn and ice-cream and meet the Jester!

Main Flavour profiles: Sherbert, Vanilla

PG/VG: 85%VG 15%PG

Nicotine Strengths available: 3MG, 6MG, 12MG

Nicotine Strengths available on Request: 0MG

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________


In any royal family the King is the highest of all monarchs! He is the ruler, the leader, the decision maker and the one the people look to for guidance and inspiration. *Kings Creme* is the leader of this line of juices, the oldest of the recipes that has been refined over time to make a flavour so complex and so tasty that it is guaranteed to be an all day vape. A flavour that will grant you a great feast and accompany you to war, a flavour that will be reknown for centuries to come as the one to rule them all!

Main Flavour profiles: Strawberry Milkshake and rainbow sprinkles

PG/VG: 85%VG 15%PG

Nicotine Strengths available: 3MG, 6MG, 12MG

Nicotine Strengths available on Request: 0MG

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Peasants *are the people, just like you and I. We are what make a nation, although we are not the leaders of a nation, they ultimately rely on us, because lets face it, without the people the Kings have no Kingdom to rule, nothing to give them their power and no reason to exist. We may protest at times but we are hard workers, the cogs that make the wheel of the kingdom turn. This flavour is something we can all relate to, weather you are royalty or not, something we know everyone can enjoy!

Main Flavour profiles: Popcorn and Rice Krispies Treats

PG/VG: 85%VG 15%PG

Nicotine Strengths available: 3MG, 6MG, 12MG

Nicotine Strengths available on Request: 0MG

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Regents* are defined as the following: a person who governs a kingdom in the minority, absence, or disability of the sovereign. So it was a no-brainer when making this flavour that it had to be second to only Kings Creme, it is afterall his right hand man, the one who takes his place when he is injured from war, or dealing with important business in a Kingdom far away from your own, the one he trusts with the lives of his family and his people! He is allowed at the grand dinner table and makes decisions along side the King! He enjoys the fruits of life

Main Flavour profiles: Fruit, custard pie

PG/VG: 85%VG 15%PG

Nicotine Strengths available: 3MG, 6MG, 12MG

Nicotine Strengths available on Request: 0MG

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Squires* are men in training learning how to be knights, they are our future soldiers and have been training since becoming a page at a very young age. They can often be found carrying a Knights armor or waving his flag during battle. He is motivated and hard working and one day the King may turn to him for protection. He is the one girls go crazy for and men wish to be! This flavour is something we all enjoy after a nice celebration feast when coming back from the tenth battle in the war for our Kingdom which we so loyally serve! And it is the dessert we eat before leaving for the 11th because eating dessert first is the only way to guarantee that we will enjoy our last meal before heading out into the battle ground! It is strong and bold and is a flavour you will keep turning to because of its loyalty to the Kingdom of your tastebuds!

Main Flavour profiles: Vanilla Custard with a hint of something very special

PG/VG: 85%VG 15%PG

Nicotine Strengths available: 3MG, 6MG, 12MG

Nicotine Strengths available on Request: 0MG

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (23/7/15)

Sneak peak..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Marzuq (23/7/15)

Those flavours sounds very enticing. Very professional label. 
Looking very good guys well done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (23/7/15)

F O M O

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> Those flavours sounds very enticing. Very professional label.
> Looking very good guys well done.



Thank you


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/7/15)

johan said:


> F O M O



You'll just have to come back for a wee visit @johan

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/7/15)

PS Please RSVP in the first post if you will be attending


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/7/15)

Nobody coming? More juice for me


----------



## Achmat89 (23/7/15)

Come to Cape Town 

Goodluck with the new range, looks awesome. Descriptions are well laid out, you have a winner right there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/7/15)

Achmat89 said:


> Come to Cape Town
> 
> Goodluck with the new range, looks awesome. Descriptions are well laid out, you have a winner right there!arty:


Thank you  Hehe online sales will launch at the same time so you will be able to get them

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/7/15)

johan said:


> F O M O



I'm with you all the way @johan! I also have FOMO because I won't be there either.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm with you all the way @johan! I also have FOMO because I won't be there either.


You'll just have to order something to stand a chance at one of the golden tickets heehee

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/7/15)

Yip them flavours sound yum!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/7/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Yip them flavours sound yum!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


So will we be seeing you at the launch?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (23/7/15)

Good luck with these flavours guys. Wish you all the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/7/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Good luck with these flavours guys. Wish you all the best


Thanks


----------



## rogue zombie (23/7/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> So will we be seeing you at the launch?



I will definitely try to make it.

As you know, weekends are quickly filled with the little ones' plans. But I would like to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ridhwaan (23/7/15)

Well done guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/7/15)

Ridhwaan said:


> Well done guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/7/15)

The Juices have been steeping for a while, they will be fully steeped by the time the launch comes

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MiffyPuff (24/7/15)

So Excited

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (24/7/15)

MiffyPuff said:


> So Excited



I can surely see that from your avatar .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (28/7/15)

King Royale website is live

http://www.kingroyale.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/7/15)




----------



## moonunit (28/7/15)

Flavours sound awesome, will definitely be ordering some! Good luck with the event


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/7/15)

moonunit said:


> Flavours sound awesome, will definitely be ordering some! Good luck with the event
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## MiffyPuff (31/7/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (31/7/15)

MiffyPuff said:


> View attachment 32498



You're a brave lass! Do you know what happened at parties in the year of our lord 1312  (way before moral standards were set during Victorian times)?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## shaunnadan (31/7/15)

Gizmo said:


> King Royale website is live
> 
> http://www.kingroyale.co.za/



When I click on the drop down the menu list opens but I can't read any of the text of the various pages. It's like it's black text on a black menu background 

Tested on chrome and safari


----------



## MiffyPuff (31/7/15)

Join the fun and dress up as one of the names of the juices and you could score yourself a free bottle of the juice you come dressed as.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/8/15)

It's today


----------



## SlinX (1/8/15)

Lets boogy and taste juices, in that order.


----------



## johan (1/8/15)

Enjoy guys and girls and remember: Don't behave, its boring!


----------



## BumbleBee (1/8/15)

So where are the pics?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/8/15)

Will upload soon  last people just left. Just need to sort through the camera and get the uploaded on my PC. Didn't take any with my phone. 

Was an awesome day though, thank you to everyone who pulled through

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/8/15)

King Royale is live

Sorry it took so long there was a technical error (And by technical error I mean my brain was not working and I loaded them wrong )

http://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/south-african-e-liquids/king-royale-premium-e-liquid.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/8/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> King Royale is live
> 
> Sorry it took so long there was a technical error (And by technical error I mean my brain was not working and I loaded them wrong )
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/south-african-e-liquids/king-royale-premium-e-liquid.html


Huge congrats on the release of your new juice line, it's been a looooong time in development. I recall you guys were already working on it when I joined the forum. I'm pretty darn excited to try these out 

Well done guys!

Oh and.... maybe posting photos is not such a good idea, I'm out of Fomo meds

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Huge congrats on the release of your new juice line, it's been a looooong time in development. I recall you guys were already working on it when I joined the forum. I'm pretty darn excited to try these out
> 
> Well done guys!
> 
> Oh and.... maybe posting photos is not such a good idea, I'm out of Fomo meds




Thanks bud  I hope they meet your expectations!  Photos will come soon, just have a bit of a busy day cleaning up etc from yesterday but as soon as I am relaxed I will upload


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/8/15)

.

Thanks @chevy ss


----------



## Silver (2/8/15)

Super afternoon yesterday at VK headquarters for the juice launch.




Lots of fun and lovely to see some vapers I haven't seen in a while and catch up. Thanks to the VK team for organising and putting on such a show. And dressing up! Lovely touch.

I ended up buying 3 of the 5 juices. Tasted great on the day. Looking forward to spending time with these juices in my own vape den 

I also got a monster kayfun V2 which has just had its hot water bath so looking forward to testing that.

And after the launch I went with my esteemed fellow vaper and friend, @Yiannaki to Macdonalds for a burger and to get a special Minion toy. This is in honour of @Marzuq!




Lol, 2 adults walking into McD on a Saturday night just to get a minion toy. What a hoot. Thanks @Yiannaki. Was fun. Always super to hang out and chill with you!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Yiannaki (2/8/15)

Silver said:


> Super afternoon yesterday at VK headquarters for the juice launch.
> 
> View attachment 32640
> 
> ...


A great afternoon spent with great juices and excellent company! 

Congrats on the new line @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo. I was really impressed with the liquids. Clearly all that time spent in R&D with them has paid off.

@Silver - a pleasure as always to hang out with you man. The trip to McDonald's was awesome! 

Was great seeing @Rowan Francis , @dr phil and @shaunnadan again

I also finally got to put a face to the forum name when I met one of our expert coil masters - @Average vapor Joe

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/8/15)

Thank you for the feedback @Silver and @Yiannaki. Glad to hear you are enjoying the juices. 

Just a small note on the bottles. The next batch will have a clear strip down the one side so you can see your juice levels a bit better

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/8/15)

Silver said:


> Super afternoon yesterday at VK headquarters for the juice launch.
> 
> View attachment 32640
> 
> ...




That minion looks like he belongs right there in vaping heaven. Looks like I missed out in a fun fancy dress vape meet. Nicely done guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (2/8/15)

Nice photo, and glad you all enjoyed the event. But @Silver you're not so 1312 like dressed .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Average vapor Joe (2/8/15)

Yiannaki said:


> A great afternoon spent with great juices and excellent company!
> 
> Congrats on the new line @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo. I was really impressed with the liquids. Clearly all that time spent in R&D with them has paid off.
> 
> ...


Nice to meet you too mr @Yiannaki. And the same to @shaunnadan , @Silver , @HappyCamper and @Stroodlepuff .
Hope to meet you guys again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MunG (2/8/15)

To Everyone at VK.

Well bloody done ! 

Awesome event, i iust chilled, vaped a load ! And had a chance to meet some of the guys on thenforum.
The attire was awesome ! And the theme created was really fitting.

Finally, the juices, oh yeah !!!! 

Very nom nom nom delicious juice.
Once i sat down and really just took it all in, wow !
I hope the range grows huge ! You guys have the potensial and experience to create the best.

Grammarcy for the awesome event.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/8/15)

MunG said:


> To Everyone at VK.
> 
> Well bloody done !
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kind words. Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Silver (2/8/15)

Lol, next such event i think it must be compulsory to wear forum name tags

@MunG, we probably met but i didnt know it was you on the forum

Lovely meeting you @Average vapor Joe - wicked setup you have. Your clouds were huge!
And i also out a face to @reijnier - was lovely to meet you and your wife
Keep up the excellent vaping job and i hope your wife becomes an exclusive vaper soon!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MunG (2/8/15)

@ silver we did meet almost as i was about to leave, but had an awesome conv. With you pulling out that evod style device hahaha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (2/8/15)

@MunG did I meet you by any chance. I was wearing a Man Utd Jersey and blowing circles.


----------



## Silver (2/8/15)

MunG said:


> @ silver we did meet almost as i was about to leave, but had an awesome conv. With you pulling out that evod style device hahaha.



Ah, now I remember 
Nice to meet you. Lol


----------



## Ollie (3/8/15)

Just wanted to say, Awesome event on Saturday guys! The juice is wicked, the conversion was tops, and the beer... well the beer was COLD! hahaha.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (3/8/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> Just wanted to say, Awesome event on Saturday guys! The juice is wicked, the conversion was tops, and the beer... well the beer was COLD! hahaha.



Just spending time with you was all I needed

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ollie (3/8/15)

@Gizmo , you make my heart warm!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (3/8/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> @Gizmo , you make my heart warm!



You make me.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## wazarmoto (3/8/15)

Gizmo said:


> You make me.....


Sub ohm?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (3/8/15)

want to put thick warm clouds down my throat.. MMM and that hard knock back of the throat hit..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (3/8/15)

Gizmo said:


> want to put thick warm clouds down my throat.. MMM and that hard knock back of the throat hit..



did i hear throat hit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wazarmoto (3/8/15)

Someone should rename this thread NSFV

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ollie (3/8/15)

As long as you put a chuff cap on it...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Gizmo (3/8/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> As long as you put a chuff cap on it...



I am not a big fan of protection.. I like to take in without the drip tip in my way.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## wazarmoto (3/8/15)

is it wrong that I am slightly aroused?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Gizmo (3/8/15)

wazarmoto said:


> is it wrong that I am slightly aroused?



Thats the power of hard vapes between us men..

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ollie (3/8/15)

Gizmo said:


> Thats the power of hard vapes between us men..


The words of a man with a massive pair of coils....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gizmo (3/8/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> The words of a man with a massive pair of coils....



Since I had my accident, I have only had one coil.. Luckily its never bugged you.. You still taste my juices.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## wazarmoto (3/8/15)

Gizmo said:


> Since I had my accident, I have only had one coil.. Luckily its never bugged you.. You still taste my juices.



Accident? You spill your juice?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## reijnier (4/8/15)

Silver said:


> Lol, next such event i think it must be compulsory to wear forum name tags
> 
> @MunG, we probably met but i didnt know it was you on the forum
> 
> ...


Think you taged the wrong person

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/8/15)

reijnier said:


> Think you taged the wrong person



Sorry @reijnier 
Im sure he said it was reijnier
Maybe someone with a similar name

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reijnier (4/8/15)

Silver said:


> Sorry @reijnier
> Im sure he said it was reijnier
> Maybe someone with a similar name


No its nothin renier is the more popular spelling but his propebly under an alias

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## moonunit (4/8/15)

My juices arrived today and Peasant Sauce is a winner, the corn flavour is uncanny . Congrats and Good job on the new range. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------

